# Home Made Snake Hooks



## Uncle Herp (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi there...

In Malaysia, it's quite difficult to find ready made snake hooks. As such, most of us make our own snake hooks... Here's some of my collection that I'd like to share with everybody here...


----------



## Uncle Herp (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi again... Can anybody guide me where I can find Midwest Tong's collapsible hook in London? I wanted my nephew (who's there on study) get it for me and bring it back to Malaysia...


----------

